# @ Rocklandbiker



## Fettkloß (10. Juli 2004)

Klasse !!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Danke für die Mühe - bin begeistert - super


----------



## chris84 (10. Juli 2004)

dito! Ich stell mal ein Bild rein wenn ich sie angebracht habe!

MFG
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (10. Juli 2004)

wo machst du die hin ?? die sehen so geil aus das ich garnich weiß ob ich die wo draufklebe  - einfach schade drum  

aufs auto vielleicht - oder ist das zu angeberisch und prolmäßig


----------



## chris84 (10. Juli 2004)

Auto wäre erste Wahl, hab ich aber leider net... Angebermäßig find ich das gar net, da kann ja eh nur jemand was mit anfangen, der was mit biken zu tun hat. 

Ich hab sie eigentlich bestellt für auf meinen Motorroller zu kleben. Der is Nachtblau metallic und die Aufkleber sind weiß, ich bin mal gespannt wie das aussieht...

MFG
Chris


----------



## Nomercy (10. Juli 2004)

Habe ja damals den Entwicklungsprozeß mitverfolgt und bin jetzt von dem Bild von Fettkloß sehr beeindruckt. Ich weiß, die Bestellung ist gelaufen, aber kann ich bei Dir noch evtl. vorhandene Restbestände ergattern?  
Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. Juli 2004)

Ich kann Dir gerne einige Nachmachen lassen.
Aber mit 2 Wochen Wartezeit da ich im Moment in Vorbereitung zu unserem Dual-Slalom-Cup eingebunden bin.
Bitte kurz Farbe (n) und Menge per Mail an mich.

[email protected]


----------



## carloz (11. Juli 2004)

Oii, der´s echt shigg  

Bin ma gespannt, wann ich meinen fertig krich 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Eisenfaust (11. Juli 2004)

Bevor jetzt die Schnellschüsse kommen, was kosten denn diese schönen Aufkleber?

Gruß Eisenfaust


----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. Juli 2004)

nochmal zu den Kosten:

Pro Aufkleber entfallen  4,00 dazu kommt dann noch  1,50 Versand.


----------



## günther69 (11. Juli 2004)

Spitzenklasse ! ! ! Ich werde einen auf jeden Fall hinten auf's Auto kleben. 
Schon komisch, da müßen die Biker selbst ihre Aufkelber machen, wobei das für Bergwerk doch ein zusätzlicher Service an den Kunden wäre.
Aber egal,  einfach Spitze !

ciao   Günther


----------



## Fettkloß (11. Juli 2004)

> Schon komisch, da müßen die Biker selbst ihre Aufkelber machen,



nein es ist nicht komisch --- selbst is der bergwerkler  

bitte nicht mehr an der firma bergwerk rumnörgeln - oder wo gibts rotwildcannondalegiantnicolairockymountainaufkleber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (11. Juli 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> nein es ist nicht komisch --- selbst is der bergwerkler
> 
> bitte nicht mehr an der firma bergwerk rumnörgeln - oder wo gibts rotwildcannondalegiantnicolairockymountainaufkleber


Jo, so ist es. 

Ein durchaus positiver Nebeneffekt der ganzen Situation.
Irgendwie sind wir hier ja wie eine große Familie (geworden).

Hin und wieder gibt es etwas Gnaatsch,
 
aber unterm Strich hilft man sich eben gegenseitig.

GUTES FORUM!


----------



## günther69 (12. Juli 2004)

Ihr habt's ja recht !

Selbst ist der Bergwerkler !!!

ciao  Günther


----------



## raffic (12. Juli 2004)

O.K. hab jetzt auch meine Aufkleber sind nu mal wirklich super geworden. Nur wohin damit weiß ich noch nicht so ganz. Aber wird sich bestimmt noch was finden.

raffic


----------



## Nomercy (22. November 2004)

Hallo Rocklandbiker!

Habe das T-Shirt bekommen,  
es steckte unversehrt im Briefkasten ...  .
Geld ist überwiesen.  

Danke noch mal!

Gruß,
Nomercy


----------



## Endurance (22. November 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Danke für die Mühe - bin begeistert - super



Auch von mir ein "offizielles" Danke

@Fettkloss:
Schau mal in Deine PM oder Bergwerk Unions Fred... ich warte auf Daten...


----------



## chris84 (22. November 2004)

meins ist auch heute angekommen, vielen Dank!    

sieht super aus und sitzt auch perfekt, so wie es sein soll!

gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (22. November 2004)

Von mir auch nochmal ein ganz dickes Dankeschön an unseren "Rocky"!    

Mein Leibchen (so müsste es ja eigentlich heißen  ) ist heute auch angekommen und es gefällt mir super und passt prima. Wenn ich noch einen Platz für die Kleber finde, bestelle ich mir auch welche. Wann wäre denn da Annahmeschluss?


----------



## Lumix (23. November 2004)

@rock

Auch von mit ein dickes Lob. Danke







Peter


----------



## onkel_willi (23. November 2004)

jau, auch hier gibt es post...

herzlichen dank an rocklandbiker!!  

grüsse

onkel willi


----------



## daif (23. November 2004)

Vielen Dank Rocklandbiker auch von mir!!   

war schon gestern da  
danke auch für das Extra  

T-shirt ist super

grüße aus Ulm,
David


----------

